# Which clinic abroad transfers maximum embryos - for over 40s



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

In my search for a clinic abroad, I have read somewhere that certain clinics will transfer more than 3 embryos for over 40s - 5 I think. 

Does anyone know which clinics these are and has anyone had any success?

Many many thanks

Janeymay  xx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Janeymay,

I have read somewhere that Isida clinic in Kiev will replace 5 embies in some circumstances. The website is www.isida.ua

I do not have any experience of this clinic myself but i have read postings from other people who have been there. 

Izzy x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi JaneyMay,

If you want clinics with the highest success rates who also replace more embryos then the best clinics in the world are in the US.  I had 6 embryos replaced at Cornell in NYC (No2 in the US).  I got pregnant with my own eggs at 44.5, but sadly miscarried due to a clotting problem.

I believe some of the Eastern European clinics (e.g. Isida) and Greek clinics will also replace more than 3 embryos over 40.  However, I would do careful research and find out exactly what their live birth rate for your age group is.

Daisy


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

JaneyMay,

I had 5 replaced at Isida and am sitting here looking at my wonderful twins! In the past they have replaced upto six. 

It is a beautiful new hospital, with fantasic staff, but doubt the success rate is as good as Cornell. But, it is probably about 10 times cheaper at 3,500 euros for a DE cycle.

It is also rated by some London clinics too. The Bridge clinic take groups of women to Isida for DE, but at 10k a cycle!
Hospitals in Germany and Israel also take groups of women out to Isida for DE, so other countries think it is quite good too. But, as Izzy said, you need to do your own research.

good luck


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

DaisyG

OUt of curiosity what was the cost for Cornell for a DE IVF cycle? DO you know?

Chris


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Chris,

I didn't do a donor cycle at Cornell (used own eggs). I do know that they only do donor egg through their clinic pool (anonymous donors only) and that there will be a waiting list for donor eggs. I believe it costs approx. $18,000 for a shared cycle (don't quote me on this).

Don't forget, most Americans pay this through insurance and not out of pocket - so costs seem really high to us.

Basically, I would totally recommend Cornell if you are using your own eggs, simply because they are one of the top two clinics in the world and I believe (especially over 40) they are completely worth it. However, I do not see the benefit in going to Cornell for donor eggs as you can get much cheaper de programs with shorter waiting lists in Europe.

Here is website if you want to contact them for more info.

www.ivf.org

Wishing you the best of luck.

Daisy
x


----------



## naamgidron (Mar 3, 2006)

Just to clarify...most American DO NOT have IF coverage and are self pay.  Only 5 states mandate that insurances cover IF and then there are all kinds of loop holes...


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi naamgidron,

Sorry if I got the info. wrong - I didn't realise this.  The point of the post still stands though I hope.

Daisy


----------



## CarrieW (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Daisy,

I read your reply regarding clinics in America noting Cornell as being the 2nd top in the country.  Just out of interest, do you know which is 1st.  I am travelling abroad for tx but am undecided whether to use GIVF or IM Barcelona.  I am using my own eggs and hubby's sperm.  We have had 3 failed ICSI so are doing PGD as well to detect any chromosome abnormalities as well as aneuploidy and best embryos to replace.  I would be interested to know which clinic is the top in the states.  I have already had a BFP on 2nd attempt and have a 2yr old girl and still want to use our own eggs etc.

Look forward to receiving your reply.

Many thanks,
CarrieW
xx
PS.  Good luck with your options etc


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Carrie,

The number one in the US is the Colorado Centre for Reproductive Medicine (CCRM) in Colorado

www.colocrm.com

You may also want to look up the SART statistics for various clinics as it gives their success rates (quite interesting).

http://apps.nccd.cdc.gov/ART2003/clinics03.asp

Wishing you the best of luck.

Daisy


----------



## CarrieW (Apr 3, 2006)

Daisy,

Many thanks for the prompt reply, I will look up the site and then try to make a decision as to where to go.  All the very best to you too.

Carrie
xx


----------

